# How to get the look of sugar for sugar skull makeup?



## thoughtbytes (Aug 30, 2015)

I think I'd like to do a Dia de Muertos thing this year. I've seen videos for doing sugar skull makeup, but no one addresses that "sandy" look for their makeup. I'd like to take it to that level of detail. Any ideas on how to get the sugary look?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

There are fine glitters for both traditional and airbrush makeup, though they are typically used for just around the eyelids and such. Beyond that, I'd be tempted to look at a white spandex mask, and do the makeup on that. A lot really depends upon how long, or where you are going to, or need to, wear it. The white spandex already has some texture, and it is a bit reflective too. You could try makeup on it, or maybe using sharpies to draw out the designs. Those full face/head masks take care of any issues with hair, ears, etc., and they let you do a quick change into character without the time consuming makeup. You can also use the skeleton gloves that cover your hands and forearms.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I found some brush on glitter at my local Dollar Tree in the makeup area


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't know how, or where you will be wearing this. If it's for a haunt, then keep in mind that guests will probably only have a few seconds or (frantic) viewing, and that it will probably not be in a well lit environment, so the granular texture issue may be for naught. So beating yourself up to achieve the effect may be wasted time and money.
You could also try mixing Clown-white with salt (rather than actual sugar) before applying it, but if you have to cover/hide your hair, ears, etc. then you may have some problems/challenges. The reason I say use salt rather than sugar is that the sugar will get sticky if it gets overly wet, and it may start attracting flying wildlife (flies, etc.) that you don't want to. have to deal with. You may be able to mix the fine glitter with clown-white, but then it's strictly the coarseness of the glitter that will come into play, and it will be much more expensive to do than using salt.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I would apply prosaide on your face, then apply sugar after its tacky, then do your makeup over that as normal. You are going to sweat some, and I dont want salt sweat leaking into my eyes. You can seal the makeup with finalseal to avoid any other issues derived from the sugar (aforementioned bugs and such).


----------

